# Some photos of Times Square, New York



## editor (Jan 10, 2012)

It's an almighty toutist magnet these days, but it's still quite exciting to walk through Times Square. Here's some pics from my last trip:

















More photos here: http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-twilight-walk-through-times-square-new-york/


----------



## sim667 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice pics.

I think time square is ace...... I've got some photos lying about from there too.....


----------

